# Cheap eBay fallout remover review (APC)



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Following on from a thread earlier this week (which i cant actually find just now) someone asked whether or not this stuff was good or not. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/131571047768?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

Considering I actually had some, I thought I'd take a couple of pics and share with you how it got along, since I felt like doing a full wheel decon ready (hopefully) for better weather ahead.

The wheels in question are from my Dad's Volvo v70 which got a refurb little over a year ago. No protection was applied back then so the dust was really quite baked on. The wheels only see a scrub down roughly every week or two with either shampoo or powermaxed regular wheel cleaner.

The product was diluted down in a spray bottle as i had used it on paint before. Cant remember exactly what ratio i had.

Here it is straight off the car.

20160327_123540 by captaintomo, on Flickr

And here it is after two applications with agitation in between. Also let it dwell for 3-5minutes each time. This is a non-bleeding product.

20160327_125810 by captaintomo, on Flickr

It may not be the prettiest or quickest but definitely works.

Unfortunately no pictures of the finished result but they look great.

Sorry this isn't the most in depth review ever just thought id share my findings.

T


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

It was me that asked about it the other week. It said it was strong and could be watered down, what did you water it down with. We all know manufacturers re bottle and sell the same stuff at inflated prices, I was curious to know if this was the same as iron x or if they were the original manufacturer of the stuff but they are not.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

wish wash said:


> It was me that asked about it the other week. It said it was strong and could be watered down, what did you water it down with. We all know manufacturers re bottle and sell the same stuff at inflated prices, I was curious to know if this was the same as iron x or if they were the original manufacturer of the stuff but they are not.


Id bet its just Autosmart Fallout Remover in their APC brand bottle. Also watering down? not sure thats a good idea as these fallout removers typically need water to be rinsed off and if you use water, all you're doing is deactivating it?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I think it's Obsession Wax Renegade that can be diluted so you can do it.


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

> It was me that asked about it the other week. It said it was strong and could be watered down, what did you water it down with. We all know manufacturers re bottle and sell the same stuff at inflated prices, I was curious to know if this was the same as iron x or if they were the original manufacturer of the stuff but they are not.


Ahhh thats the one! Have you deleted the thread? I remembered i even replied on the thread and i cant see it on my replied list. It sure is strong, well smells it anyway. Just watered down with tap water. It actually makes it very economical too as i only used couple hundred mills at most.



> Also watering down? not sure thats a good idea as these fallout removers typically need water to be rinsed off and if you use water, all you're doing is deactivating it?


According to the description you can dilute down to 1:3. I remember now i actually diluted at 1:2. Seems to do the job. Maybe if you applied neat you wouldn't need two applications and less agitation.



> I think it's Obsession Wax Renegade that can be diluted so you can do it.


No experience with that so can't comment.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Sounds exactly the same as autosmart fallout remover and same dilution ratios. I tried watered down at both 1:2 and 1:3, both good but 1:3 required two hits.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

BaileyA3 said:


> Sounds exactly the same as autosmart fallout remover and same dilution ratios. I tried watered down at both 1:2 and 1:3, both good but 1:3 required two hits.


The ingredients appear to be the same as auto smart. At £8 for one litre it seems expensive compared to autosmart which can be picked up for around £20 for 5 litres.


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

fatdazza said:


> The ingredients appear to be the same as auto smart. At £8 for one litre it seems expensive compared to autosmart which can be picked up for around £20 for 5 litres.


True but I think you could probably pick it up in bulk for about the same price maybe. And I also noticed they have an acid ingredient in common.


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

fatdazza said:


> The ingredients appear to be the same as auto smart. At £8 for one litre it seems expensive compared to autosmart which can be picked up for around £20 for 5 litres.


Fair comment. Maybe some people don't have the space to store large containers though.


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

https://www.apcpure.com/product/iron_contaminate_and_fallout_remover

5L £11.95! Im sold!


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

So we've argued so long that neutral fallout removers are better and safer. We've argued so long that autosmart have actually listened and brought out a bleeding product. And here we are once again, cheap ass product and excitement returns. SSDD.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

adjones said:


> So we've argued so long that neutral fallout removers are better and safer. We've argued so long that autosmart have actually listened and brought out a bleeding product. And here we are once again, cheap ass product and excitement returns. SSDD.


Lol wait a few months down the line, wheels will start bubbling if it's got pin holes in it !!


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

Rayaan said:


> Lol wait a few months down the line, wheels will start bubbling if it's got pin holes in it !!


I'll let you know if that happens.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

It would be interesting to see it tested on an actual dirty wheel

To be honest the wheel you tested it on wasn't exactly caked with dirt or brake dust. 

You could have probably washed that off with normal shampoo


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

I used the autosmart fallout remover to achieve this on my Mrs wheels, the barrels hadn't been cleaned for over 2 years.


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> It would be interesting to see it tested on an actual dirty wheel
> 
> To be honest the wheel you tested it on wasn't exactly caked with dirt or brake dust.
> 
> You could have probably washed that off with normal shampoo


Can assure you it wasn't coming off with shampoo. Like I said I do clean these every week and even squirt wheel cleaner into the barrels and agitate and that's what I get. The fact is the product works as it should.

Looks good Bailey!


----------

